# Cotton or Silky?



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

Can you tell if a puppy will have a cotton or silky coat? looking at mishkin i would say he will be a cotton coat, his ears are silky for sure and the hair around his face is a little silkier but the rest of him looks cottony to me but i'm no expert lol

his mum had a very silky face and a kind of cottony coat but not real cottony if that makes sense.

personally, i prefer the cotton coat, it looks cuddly and soft and is good for puppy cuts but can you really tell what type of coat they will have when they are young?

thanks


felicity


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Can you tell if a puppy will have a cotton or silky coat? looking at mishkin i would say he will be a cotton coat, his ears are silky for sure and the hair around his face is a little silkier but the rest of him looks cottony to me but i'm no expert lol
> 
> his mum had a very silky face and a kind of cottony coat but not real cottony if that makes sense.
> 
> ...



Pick up the hair and hold it in your hands away from the body. If it is cool to the touch, it is the silky type.


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=255603
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you give me a few details about this. If what part that is in your hand is cool? Circe is blowing her puppy coat and her coat is a little funky right now. I think it is growing in silky and blow the cotton but not sure if it is the other way around. Just driving me crazy because I can't tell silky from Cotton, never seen the 2 together to compare.







Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=255615
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maltese do not blow coat. That is for dogs like Poms who loose their hair. A Maltese goes through coat transition and the coat becomes filled with tiny little "knots" on the hair. It is important to brush and comb daily, if not more. This too will pass.
If you take the coat in your hands, the hair in your hands will be cool to the touch. I can tell on mine when they walk up and rub against my leg.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

well it's cool to touch sometimes but most of the time it's warm so i'd say mishkin is a cotton coated cutey


----------

